# Windows 64 bit mit 32 bit treiber ?



## Masterchief (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir heute überlegt Windows XP 64 Bit mir zu besorgen .

Aber ich weis nicht ob ich meine Treiber CD von Mainboard benutzen kann .

Wisst ihr ob es geht ?

Ich finden nämlich auch keine 64 bit Treiber für mein Mainboard .

DFI LanParty 875P-T Treiber

MFG

Masterchief


----------



## |L1n3 (4. Oktober 2007)

Du musst dir die Treiber der einzelnen Komponenten bei DEREN Herstellerseite herunterladen. Dort bin ich zuversichtlich das alle Treiber für 64bit bereitstehen sollten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich gehen 32bit Treiber unter einem 64bit OS NICHT!

Brauchst also 64bit Treiber, was aber eigentlich kein Problem ist, da alles was man auf MoBos so vorfindet in diesem Punkt sehr gut bis ausgezeichnet versorgt ist.
Ich denke nicht, das du mehr als den GraKa Treiber für dein System benötigen wirst...


----------



## kmf (4. Oktober 2007)

Die benötigten Inteltreiber für dein Board sind Vista64 kompatibel. Aber das bedeutet noch gar nix. Das Bios deines Boards sollte bereits Vista unterstützen, damit Vista mit deinem Board fehlerlos zusammenarbeiten kann. Das kann dir aber nur der Hersteller bescheinigen. Vielleicht kurze Mail an ihn. Mit dem Service von DFI hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten, hatten immer schnell geantwortet, ganz anders als Intel. :mad:


----------



## ED101 (4. Oktober 2007)

Canon hat keine 64-bit Treiber, also funzt mein Scanner nicht. Am besten vorher genau schauen und nicht nur drüber fliegen wie ich


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ähm. Es geht hier umk XP. Da ist der 64bit Treibersupport nicht so hervorragend... Von den GraKa Herstellern gibts 64bit Treiber für XP, bei den Mainboards bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Solltest du vorher also nachprüfen auf der Herstellersite


----------



## Masterchief (4. Oktober 2007)

Also folgendes habe ich gefunden

Sound
Lan
Graka (sehr leich xD)

"nur noch fürs Maionboard bekomme ich keine Intel bietet zwar treiber an aber nicht für mein 875P chipsatz"

EDIT: auf der deutschen intel site gibs die nicht aber auf der englischen seite , hab eben da gefunden


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2007)

Intel hat nie Treiber für die AGP Bretter bereitgestellt, niemals nie nicht!

Von daher sollte das kein Problem sein...


----------



## Masterchief (4. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Intel hat nie Treiber für die AGP Bretter bereitgestellt, niemals nie nicht!
> 
> Von daher sollte das kein Problem sein...



Doch guck doch selber

_*HIER*_


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2007)

Tus selbst 

Steht doch groß und breit [highlight]INF _UPDATE_[/highlight], solltest mal lieber schauen, was INFs sind, kleiner Tip: keine Treiber hat aber was damit zu tun, u.U.


----------



## Masterchief (5. Oktober 2007)

_*Komisch mein CD treiber ist auch ein INF UPDATE !!!!!!!!!

HIER DEN HABE ICH GERADE DRAUF


UND DAS HIER SIND P965 TREIBER ..... DA STEH ABER AUCH NUR INF UPDATE

*_


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2007)

Nein, sinds eben NICHT!
Das sind nur INF Updates, das sind eben KEINE Treiber!

Treiber bietet Intel nur für IDE/SATA Ports an, für den Chipsatz (z.B. AGP Gart) aber nicht.
Da brauchst auch nicht schreien, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das Intel keine Treiber für die Chipsätze liefert, das tat/tut Microsoft...

Wenn du nicht weißt, was mit INF Update gemeint ist, wärs einfacher nachzufragen statt rumzubrüllen...

dit:
Du kannst auch gern mal das INF Update entpacken, du wirst nur .inf und .pnf Datein finden, das sind KEINE TREIBERDATEIEN, das wären .SYS (und manchmal .DLL), aber das weißt du sicherlich schon...


----------



## Masterchief (5. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, sinds eben NICHT!
> Das sind nur INF Updates, das sind eben KEINE Treiber!
> 
> Treiber bietet Intel nur für IDE/SATA Ports an, für den Chipsatz (z.B. AGP Gart) aber nicht.
> ...




wenn du meinst .... komischer weise rennt ein intel PC erst mit den treibern und microsoft hat noch hie irgendwelche treiber für windows rausgebracht .

so wie ich das sehe machste hier ein auf klugscheisser :p

inf datein sind treiber und das können alle hier bestätigen , aber frauen habe meistens keine ahnung also ist das nicht schlimm ^^ biste nicht alleine xD |_()|_


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2007)

Öh, nein, INF + PNF Dateien sind keine Treiber, das hab ich aber weiter oben schon geschrieben, Treiberdateien sind .SYS und manchesmla .DLL Dateien, NIEMALS aber .INF/.PNF.

Die .INF Datein sind nur dazu da, um den Treiber einbinden zu können, hier mal ein Beispiel:


```
; 3dfxvb2k.inf
;
; Installation inf for the 3dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo Banshee graphics adapter.
;
; Copyright 2000, 3dfx Interactive, Inc.
;
; Modified by BansheeDrivers for 3dfx Voodoo Banshee
; http://www.geocities.com/bansheedrivers
 
[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Provider=%3dfx%
ClassGUID={4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Class=Display
;CatalogFile=3dfxvb2k.cat
DriverVer=2/10/2003,5.00.2195.2
 
[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir   = 11
3dfxvb.Miniport  = 12  ;drivers
3dfxvb.Display   = 11  ;system32
3dfxvb2k.Inf     = 17
 
; Driver information
 
[Manufacturer]
%3dfx% = 3dfx.Mfg
 
[3dfx.Mfg]
"3dfx Voodoo Banshee" = 3dfxvb, PCI\VEN_121A&DEV_0003
;"3dfx Voodoo Banshee Plus" = 3dfxvb, PCI\VEN_121A&DEV_0004
;"3dfx Voodoo 3" = 3dfxvb, PCI\VEN_121A&DEV_0005
 
; General installation section
 
[3dfxvb]
CopyFiles=3dfxvb.Miniport, 3dfxvb.Display, 3dfxvb2k.Inf
AddReg=Uninstall.All.Addreg, OpenGL.Regs
 
[3dfxvb.Uninstall.All]
DelReg=Uninstall.All.Addreg
DelService=3dfxvb
DelFiles=3dfxvb.Miniport, 3dfxvb.Display, 3dfxvb2k.Inf.DelFiles
Reboot
 
; File sections
 
[3dfxvb.Miniport]
3dfxvbm.sys
 
[3dfxvb.Display]
3dfxvb.dll
glide2x.dll
glide3x.dll
3dfxSpl2.dll
3dfxSpl3.dll
3dfxOGL.dll
3dfxICD.dll
 
[3dfxvb2k.Inf]
3dfxvb2k.Inf
 
[3dfxvb2k.Inf.DelFiles]
3dfxvb2k.Inf
3dfxvb2k.Pnf
 
; Registry sections
 
[Uninstall.All.Addreg]
HKLM,"SoftWare\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\3Dfx Voodoo Banshee",,,
HKLM,"SoftWare\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\3Dfx Voodoo Banshee","DisplayName",,"3dfx Voodoo Banshee Display Driver"
HKLM,"SoftWare\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\3Dfx Voodoo Banshee","UninstallString",,"%11%\rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection 3dfxvb.Uninstall.All 132 %17%\3dfxvb2k.inf"
HKLM,"SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\3dfxvb"
 
[OpenGL.Regs]
HKLM,"Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\OpenGLdrivers\3dfx","DLL",,"3dfxogl.dll"
HKLM,"Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\OpenGLdrivers\3dfx","Flags",%REG_DWORD%,1   ;Toggle value 0/1 for off/on
HKLM,"Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\OpenGLdrivers\3dfx","Version",%REG_DWORD%,2
HKLM,"Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\OpenGLdrivers\3dfx","DriverVersion",%REG_DWORD%,1
 
; Service Installation
 
[3dfxvb.Services]
AddService = 3dfxvb, 0x00000002, 3dfxvb_Service_Inst, 3dfxvb_EventLog_Inst
 
[3dfxvb_Service_Inst]
ServiceType    = 1                  ; SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER
StartType      = 1                  ; SERVICE_SYSTEM_START
ErrorControl   = 0                  ; SERVICE_ERROR_IGNORE
LoadOrderGroup = Video
ServiceBinary  = %12%\3dfxvbm.sys
 
[3dfxvb_EventLog_Inst]
AddReg = 3dfxvb_EventLog_AddReg
 
[3dfxvb_EventLog_AddReg]
HKR,,EventMessageFile,0x00020000,"%SystemRoot%\System32\IoLogMsg.dll;%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\3dfxvbm.sys"
HKR,,TypesSupported,0x00010001,7
 
; General config information
 
[3dfxvb.GeneralConfigData]
MaximumDeviceMemoryConfiguration=68
MaximumNumberOfDevices=1
 
; Software Installation
 
[3dfxvb.SoftwareSettings]
AddReg = 3dfxvb_SoftwareDeviceSettings
AddReg = 3dfxTools_VoodooBanshee
DelReg = 3dfxvb_DeleteSWSettings
 
[3dfxvb_SoftwareDeviceSettings]
HKR,, InstalledDisplayDrivers,    %REG_MULTI_SZ%, 3dfxvb
HKR,, VgaCompatible,              %REG_DWORD%,    0
HKR,, CapabilityOverride,         %REG_DWORD%,    0
HKR,, UseNonBIOSModeSet,          %REG_DWORD%,    1
HKR,, GraphicsClocking,           %REG_DWORD%,    100  ;Graphics clock speed
HKR,, MemClocking,                %REG_DWORD%,    110  ;Memory clock speed
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\60Hz",,,"800,656,752,525,490,492,12,25175000,5994,8,12246"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\60Hz",AltDFP,,"0xa3,0x4f,0x60,0x8c,0x68,0x1c,0x20,0xb3,0x60,0x70,0x01,0xdf,0x67,0x88,0x20,0x00,0xcf,0x21,0x29,0x6b,0x00,120"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW,TVO_DESK,TVO_DD,NTSC,PAL,DFP_DESK,DFP_DD"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\72Hz",,,"832,664,704,520,489,492,12,31500000,7281,8,14152"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\75Hz",,,"840,656,720,500,481,484,12,31500000,7500,8,14351"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\85Hz",,,"832,696,752,509,481,484,12,36000000,8501,8,15875"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\100Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\120Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\120Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\140Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\140Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\160Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,480\160Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\56Hz",,,"1024,824,896,625,601,603,0,36000000,5625,8,13806"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\56Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\60Hz",,,"1056,840,968,628,601,605,0,40000000,6032,8,14738"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\60Hz",AltDFP,,"0xa3,0x63,0x70,0x98,0x74,0x06,0x20,0xf1,0x60,0xa0,0x0d,0x57,0xa0,0xc1,0x00,0x00,0xcf,0x21,0x29,0x6b,0x00,226"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+32,DDRAW,TVO_DESK,TVO_DD,NTSC,PAL,DFP_DESK,DFP_DD"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\72Hz",,,"1040,856,976,666,637,643,0,50000000,7219,8,17045"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\75Hz",,,"1056,816,896,625,601,604,0,49500000,7500,8,17056"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\85Hz",,,"1048,832,896,631,601,604,0,56250000,8506,8,18751"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\100Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\120Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\120Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\140Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\140Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\160Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\800,600\160Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\60Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\60Hz",AltDFP,,"0xa3,0x77,0x80,0xa5,0x80,0x94,0x24,0xf5,0x60,0x00,0x09,0xd0,0xf0,0x16,0x00,0x00,0x4f,0x21,0x07,0x6b,0x00,141"
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW,DFP_DESK,DFP_DD"
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\75Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\85Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\960,720\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\60Hz",,,"1344,1048,1184,806,771,777,12,65000000,6000,8,18450"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW,DFP_DESK,DFP_DD"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\70Hz",,,"1328,1048,1184,806,771,777,12,75000000,7007,8,20441"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\70Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\75Hz",,,"1312,1040,1136,800,769,772,0,78750000,7503,8,21215"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\85Hz",,,"1376,1072,1168,808,769,772,0,94500000,8500,8,23923"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\100Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\120Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1024,768\120Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\60Hz",,,"1472,1184,1280,905,865,868,0,80000000,6005,8,20587"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\70Hz",,,"1480,1184,1280,912,865,868,0,94500000,7001,8,23048"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\70Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\75Hz",,,"1600,1216,1344,900,865,868,0,108000000,7500,8,25101"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\85Hz",,,"1568,1216,1344,911,865,868,0,121500000,8506,8,27436"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\100Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\120Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1152,864\120Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,960\60Hz",,,"1800,1376,1488,1000,961,964,0,108000000,6000,8,24397"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,960\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,960\75Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,960\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,960\85Hz",,,"1728,1344,1504,1011,961,964,0,148500000,8500,8,30870"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,960\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\60Hz",,,"1688,1328,1440,1066,1025,1028,0,108000000,6002,8,24385"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\75Hz",,,"1688,1296,1440,1066,1025,1028,0,135000000,7502,8,28553"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\85Hz",,,"1728,1344,1504,1072,1025,1028,0,157500000,8502,8,31961"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\100Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1280,1024\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1024\60Hz",,,"2088,1632,1792,1070,1027,1030,12,134049600,6000,8,28063"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1024\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1024\76Hz",,,"2088,1632,1792,1070,1027,1030,12,169796160,7600,8,33238"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1024\76Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1024\85Hz",,,"2088,1632,1792,1070,1027,1030,12,189903600,8500,8,36149"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1024\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\60Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,156600000,6000,8,30931"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\65Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,169650000,6500,8,32736"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\65Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\70Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,182700000,7000,8,34541"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\70Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\75Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,195750000,7500,8,36346"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\80Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,208800000,8000,8,38151"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\80Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\85Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,221850000,8500,8,39956"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\100Hz",,,"2088,1664,1856,1250,1201,1204,0,261000000,10000,8,45371"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1600,1200\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1792,1344\60Hz",,,"2448,1920,2120,1394,1345,1348,4,204750000,6000,8,37062"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1792,1344\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1792,1344\75Hz",,,"2456,1888,2104,1417,1345,1348,4,261000000,7500,8,44170"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1792,1344\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1856,1392\60Hz",,,"2528,1952,2176,1439,1393,1396,4,218250000,6000,8,38721"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1856,1392\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1856,1392\75Hz",,,"2560,1984,2208,1500,1393,1396,4,288000000,7500,8,47353"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1856,1392\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\60Hz",,,"2368,1952,2096,1125,1083,1086,12,159840000,6000,8,31714"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\72Hz",,,"2560,1968,2184,1172,1083,1086,12,216023000,7200,8,38875"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\75Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\85Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1080\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1200\60Hz",,,"2584,1984,2240,1250,1203,1206,12,193800000,6000,8,35867"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1200\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1200\76Hz",,,"2584,1984,2240,1250,1203,1206,12,245480000,7600,8,42635"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1200\76Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1200\85Hz",,,"GTF"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1200\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1440\60Hz",,,"2600,2048,2256,1500,1441,1444,4,234000000,6000,8,40701"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1440\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1440\75Hz",,,"2640,2064,2288,1500,1441,1444,4,297000000,7500,8,48589"
HKR,"TIMINGS\1920,1440\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
; Windows Desktop Modes end
 
; Windows Direct Draw Modes begin
; NOTE: 8 and 16 bit 320x200, 320x240, 400x300, 512x384, and 640x400 are REQUIRED by WHQL! 
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,200\70Hz",,,"400,328,376,449,413,415,5,12587500,7009,8,10661"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,200\70Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,200\85Hz",,,"416,336,368,445,401,404,5,15750000,8508,8,12466"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,200\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\60Hz",,,"400,328,376,525,490,492,13,12587500,5994,8,9884"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW,TVO_DD,NTSC,PAL"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\72Hz",,,"416,336,352,520,489,492,13,15750000,7281,8,11482"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\75Hz",,,"424,328,360,500,481,484,13,15901442,7501,8,11689"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\85Hz",,,"416,344,376,509,481,484,13,18000000,8501,8,12932"
HKR,"TIMINGS\320,240\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\60Hz",,,"528,424,488,628,601,605,1,20000000,6032,8,11315"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\72Hz",,,"520,432,488,666,637,643,1,25000000,7219,8,13114"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\75Hz",,,"528,408,448,625,601,604,1,24750000,7500,8,13198"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\85Hz",,,"528,416,448,631,601,604,1,28341346,8507,8,14578"
HKR,"TIMINGS\400,300\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\60Hz",,,"672,528,592,806,771,777,13,32500000,6000,8,13417"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\70Hz",,,"664,528,592,806,771,777,13,37500000,7007,8,14916"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\70Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\75Hz",,,"656,520,568,800,769,772,13,39375000,7503,8,15546"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\75Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\85Hz",,,"688,536,584,808,769,772,13,47250000,8500,8,17403"
HKR,"TIMINGS\512,384\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,400\70Hz",,,"800,656,752,449,413,415,4,25175000,7009,8,13023"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,400\70Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,400\85Hz",,,"832,672,736,445,401,404,4,31500000,8508,8,15160"
HKR,"TIMINGS\640,400\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,480\60Hz",,,"896,736,856,525,490,492,12,28196000,5994,8,12828"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,480\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW,TVO_DESK,TVO_DD,NTSC,PAL"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,480\72Hz",,,"920,736,872,520,489,492,12,34832000,7281,8,14813"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,480\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,480\85Hz",,,"936,784,848,509,481,484,12,40500000,8501,8,16613"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,480\85Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,576\60Hz",,,"936,752,848,642,578,582,0,36300000,6000,8,13976"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,576\60Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,576\72Hz",,,"936,752,848,642,578,582,0,43266000,7200,8,15872"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,576\72Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,576\100Hz",,,"936,752,848,642,578,582,0,60089400,10000,8,20354"
HKR,"TIMINGS\720,576\100Hz",Supported,,"BPP+8+16+24+32,DDRAW"
 
; Windows Direct Draw Modes end
 
HKR,TIMINGS,UseGTF,,0
 
[3dfxvb_DeleteSWSettings]
HKR,,"GraphicsClocking"
HKR,,"MemClocking"
HKR,TIMINGS
HKR,D3D
HKR,Glide
HKR,FEATURES
 
; Source file information
 
[SourceDisksNames.x86]
1 = %DiskId%,,,""
 
[SourceDisksFiles]
3dfxvbm.sys  = 1
3dfxvb.dll   = 1
glide2x.dll  = 1
glide3x.dll  = 1
3dfxSpl2.dll = 1
3dfxSpl3.dll = 1
3dfxvb2k.inf = 1
3dfxOGL.dll  = 1
3dfxICD.dll = 1
 
[Strings]
 
; Non-Localizable Strings
 
REG_SZ         = 0x00000000
REG_MULTI_SZ   = 0x00010000
REG_EXPAND_SZ  = 0x00020000
REG_BINARY     = 0x00000001
REG_DWORD      = 0x00010001
REG_SZ_APPEND  = 0x00010008
SERVICEROOT    = System\CurrentControlSet\Services
 
; Localizable Strings
 
DiskId       = "3dfx Voodoo Banshee Driver Install Disk"
GraphAdap    = "Graphics Adapter"
3dfx         = "3dfx Interactive, Inc."
```
 
Du siehst, es ist KEIN Treiber, auf KEINEN FALL!



Masterchief schrieb:


> und microsoft hat noch hie irgendwelche treiber für windows rausgebracht .


Na und was glaubst, von wem die ganzen Treiber im System32 Verzeichnis deiner Windows Installation kommen??
z.B. die Treiber fürn Computer (z.B. hal.dll/halmp.dll) oder die AGP440.sys


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Oktober 2007)

Wers nicht glaubt, kann den Intel Inf-Updater da ja mal extrahieren lassen, dazu muss man nur die Exe mit "-A" aufrufen. Raus kommen dann lauter Inf und cat files, sonst nichts. Keine Treiberbibliotheken!

Ist aber auch nicht so verwunderlich, separate Treiber brauchts meist nur, wenn der Chipsatz-Hersteller diverse Extrawürste brät, und das funktioniert dann oft nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------

